# Has anyone done the "Savor The Low Country Food Tour" in HH?



## Egret1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

This takes place in the Coligny area.  We really enjoyed the Food Tour we booked in Newport RI.  We were supposed to go on one in South Beach, but unfortunately due to "issues" we didn't get there at the start and kept missing the group at their stops.  Missed out completely.

Since we always stay at resorts near the Coligny area, we are familiar with a lot of the restaurants in the area.

Just wondering if anyone has been on it.


Added:  Wow, just read the 35 reviews on TripAdvisor.  Gotta do it!  Many were from HHI residents and folks that have vacationed on the island for a number of years.  All gave five stars.  Sounds like a fun and different kinda afternoon on HHI.


----------



## Linda74 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, looks great...think wevwill do next week!!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

*It does look great!*



Linda74 said:


> Wow, looks great...think wevwill do next week!!!



Enjoy HH and post back if you go!  I don't doubt that it's a great tour with the great reviews.


----------



## jstapleton (Sep 4, 2012)

We own at Waterside at Spinnaker, which is in walking distance to Coligny so I will most certainly look into this.
Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Linda74 (Sep 5, 2012)

Booked for next week.  Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Enjoy!*

I'm booking for Tuesday the following week, so that we can follow-up with a restaurant or two later in the week.

We did that in Newport, RI; took a food tour and went back to one of the restaurants on the tour.  My sons (18-year-olds), who are very hard to impress anymore, bring that restaurant up and one of the signature dishes that we enjoyed there while dining, every couple of months.  They were just talking about the "sticky ribs" at Perro Salado at the dinner table this past week.  One said, "It would be worth it just to go back there for the sticky ribs."  The other agreed.


----------



## cpnuser (Sep 10, 2012)

First I've heard about this tour.  Where can I get more info on it?  Thanks.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Just bought tickets today for my tour next week*



cpnuser said:


> First I've heard about this tour.  Where can I get more info on it?  Thanks.



http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...ry_Food_Tours-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html

http://hiltonheadislandfoodtours.com/

Sign up for the email club and Alice will send a discount code


----------



## Linda74 (Sep 14, 2012)

We did the tour yesterday.  It was great.  Lots of filling food.  Highly recommend it!!! Very little walking.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Thanks for posting, Linda!*

We're going on Tuesday and look forward to something new and different during our visit to a favorite vacation destination.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Great Tour!  Great Value!  Hilton Head History and Great Food!*

My husband and I really enjoyed the tour, as well as the restaurants visited.  Everyone welcomed our group with great enthusiasm.  There was so much food (and wine) provided that at the final stop on the tour, everyone got to chose their dessert and had it bagged to go.  We had eaten a light breakfast that morning.  The food provided on the tour kept us full until later in the evening when we ate our dessert back at the resort.

We visited restaurants that we might not otherwise have visited or known about.  We visited two of the establishments later in the week.  Our absolute favorite was Vine, a fairly new restaurant which is rated #1 on TripAdvisor.  It was one of our best dining experiences ever.  Great food, great owner, great wine, great staff.  It is a small restaurant and I would recommend making a reservation well in advance.  The owner and his staff will make your evening a true dining experience.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the info.  We have been going to HHI for 10 years and have owned for the past 6 in Bluffton, and I have never heard of this.  Will definitely check it out!


----------

